# Voluntary Groups - Diabetes UK blog



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2014)

Up and down the country there are groups of these committed people who are working in their free time to try and improve the support for people with diabetes at a local level.

There are approximately 400 voluntary groups across the country that provide help, support and information to people with diabetes and their carers.

http://blogs.diabetes.org.uk/?p=2771


----------

